# Hurricane Sandy



## akjimny (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope everyone came thru the hurricane okay.  Everyboday keep safe out there.


----------



## wildcatervin (Oct 30, 2012)

AK live here in DE about 6 miles from the coast and considering,I made out quite well compaired to the other places.Still a lot of flooding going on but most fo the wind is gone.I guess someone was looking out for me.


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 30, 2012)

Mom and dad were without power for about 12 hours.  I lost two trees, a gutter downspout and half a shingle.  Other than that, we're all fine in Crozet and Greenwood, VA.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 30, 2012)

In Bedford, we had wind and Snow on the Peaks of Otter, so the wind has been COLD!!   My daughter and husband lives in Lancaster PA...they are OK and did not even loose power.  They were blessed.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 30, 2012)

so glad to hear my friends faired well during the storm


----------



## big bilko (Oct 31, 2012)

Storm



			
				H2H1;81808 said:
			
		

> so glad to hear my friends faired well during the storm



We are thinking of you all from down under.Regards  BIG BILKO:concern:


----------



## vanole (Oct 31, 2012)

Ended up with about 11" of rain here in Va Beach.  Wind gusts between 40-60 kts.  No street flooding in my neighborhood but the beachfront resort area got zonked as well as the Shore Drive area (First Landing State Park).  Folks in Norfolk, and the Penninsula had quite a bit of flooding also.  Temps have dropped into high 30's low 40's just in time for me to head south in about a week.

Jeff


----------



## akjimny (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad to hear everybody's okay.  All we get up here is the national news and all they play up is the bad stuff.  Everybody keep safe and we'll be looking for your posts.


----------

